#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  List of Top Colleges in Australia - List of top ranked colleges in australia

## nitika.arora

*Queensland (Incl- Brisbane, Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast, Cairns):
*

Academy of Safe Therapies

AUSINTEC

Australian College of Information Technology (Brisbane & Gold Coast)

Australian College of Natural Medicine (Brisbane & Gold Coast)

Australian International College of Art

Aviation Australia

Axiom College (Brisbane, Cairns & Townsville)

Bellevue Training Academy

Bremer Institute of TAFE

Brisbane School of Hairdressing

Career up

Charlton Brown

Commercial Arts Training College

Holmes Institute

Kelly Business College

Intech Institute of Technology

Mackintosh International College

Martin College (Brisbane & Gold Coast)

Meee Australia College of Health and Beauty

Qantm College

Queensland Institute of Business and Technology

Queensland School of Beauty Therapy

Russo Institute

Russo School of Hotel and Tourism

Shafston International College

Southbank Institute

Brisbane North Institute of TAFE

Metropolitan South Institute of TAFE

Morton Institute of TAFE

Tropical North Institute of TAFE
















































*New South Wales (incl- Sydney, Wollongong, Newcastle): Academies Australasia*

AFTA Travel & Tourism College

Australian College of Natural Therapies

Billy Blue School of Graphic Arts

Carrick Institute of Education

Central College

Fuss Beauty College

Holmes Institute

Kids ABC Club

KvB Institute of Technology

Lloyds International College

Martin College

New Directions Institute of Natural Therapies

Oxford College

Raffles Design Institute

Uniworld Business College

William Blue International Hospitality, Tourism and Leisurel Management School



























*Victoria (Incl- Melbourne): Australian College of Natural Medicine*

Australian National Institute of Business and Technology

Carrick Institute of Education

Holmes Institute

Melbourne Institute of Business and Technology

World Dog College

Box Hill Institute of TAFE

Chisholm Institute of TAFE

Holmesglen Institute of TAFE

Northern Melbourne Institute of TAFE

William Angliss Institute of TAFE



















*Western Australia (Incl- Perth, Fremantle): Australian College of Natural Medicine
*

Cambridge International College

Martin College

TAFE WA










*South Australia: TAFE South Australia*





  Similar Threads: Medical Colleges in Australia - List of Medical Colleges in Australia Dental Colleges in Australia - List of Dental Colleges in Australia Best mba colleges in australia - MBA College in Australia Colleges in Australia - Top Universities in Australia - List of Colleges in Australia

----------

